# Converting Windows fonts to Mac



## Miracle_Max (Sep 29, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a way to convert Windows ttf fonts to mac truetype. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated
Miracle Max


----------



## RacerX (Sep 29, 2003)

Why convert them? Mac OS X should be able to recognize them as they are (_.ttf_ for fonts, _.ttc_ for font collections).

I think you can convert them to PostScript with TrueBlue if you wanted to convert them to something else.


----------



## Miracle_Max (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks! The font sites i have visited have normally had an option to download for windows or mac, so i assumed there were 2 different formats.


----------



## RacerX (Sep 29, 2003)

There are... sort of. You want to be sure *not* to add the .ttf or .ttc extensions to Mac truetype fonts. Otherwise it should be okay.


----------



## Arden (Oct 1, 2003)

In my experience, the Mac versions of those fonts are the kind that are compatible with OS 9.


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 1, 2003)

TT Converter worked for me when i needed to do that way back when.


----------

